# Non Metal Bands/Artist who use 7 String Guitars



## 7soundz (Feb 5, 2013)

I am looking for some recommendations on bands or artist that use 7 string electric guitars but are not within the genre of Djent or Heavy Metal. Typically a 7 string is used for metal but I was wondering if there are any bands or artist out there using these guitars for music that is a bit softer? Javier from Animals as leaders has a pretty nice solo project that serves as an example of what I am looking for. 

If you have other recommendation please let me know.

P.S - bands/artist can be within the genre of Rock or Instrumental..just not heavy metal


----------



## jimwratt (Feb 5, 2013)

Screaming Headless Torsos. Though to be fair, Dave Fiuczynski (the guitarist) uses a wide variety of modern guitars including fretless and double necked instruments. I wouldn't say he makes a tremendous use of the 7 string, but it it is nonetheless a tool in his toolbox.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dude Fuze (or Morpheus as I like to call him) is a beast among boys. His stuff with Hiromi is great too.


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 5, 2013)

Matt Belamy of Muse for like 1 or 2 songs, same with Nickelback, Josh Matin of Little Tybee, and an acoustic dude called Charlie Hunter.


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 5, 2013)

The band Pain of Salvation uses Seven string guitars, they span most genres so maybe a little metal mixed in but not like modern metal so they qualify, me thinks.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 5, 2013)

Discoqueen said:


> The band Pain of Salvation uses Seven string guitars, they span most genres so maybe a little metal mixed in but not like modern metal so they qualify, me thinks.



When? The only song I can remember that might have used one was Inside Out. On the road salt albums or scarsick?


----------



## celticelk (Feb 5, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Matt Belamy of Muse for like 1 or 2 songs, same with Nickelback, Josh Matin of Little Tybee, and an acoustic dude called Charlie Hunter.



Hunter plays electric 7, as a general rule. There are a number of other jazz guys who play 7-strings, but mostly they're not using it as a combined bass/guitar in the contrapuntal style that Hunter plays.

Depending on your boundaries for genre, you might include Vai and Satriani in the list of "non-metal" 7-string players.


----------



## jimwratt (Feb 5, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> Dude Fuze (or Morpheus as I like to call him) is a beast among boys. His stuff with Hiromi is great too.



Haha, he does look like Lawrence Fishburne.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 5, 2013)

Would Steve Vai qualify as non-metal? More rock than anything else IMO, hard rock at best?


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 5, 2013)

wankerness said:


> When? The only song I can remember that might have used one was Inside Out. On the road salt albums or scarsick?



Definitely on the Road salt Albums: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ91BMz3Dt4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b16NCc8-XII

They like to use drop A tuning, Daniel Gildenlow currently plays Moyones and they put out a Regius series for him too which had both 6's and 7's. I don't know off the top of my head if they use 7's on older albums.

Edit: Yeah, Scarsick definitely, too.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Feb 6, 2013)

Vai would be in a genre all by himself. He kind of started the popularity of sevens didn't he? I think I remember it being brought up in the Guitar World interview with him and Tosin.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 6, 2013)

Robert Conti's one of my favourites. 



Dat tone.


----------



## 7soundz (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes steve vai would be a good example. I am mostly looking for bands or artist that use Electic 7 string guitars. What I meant by non metal was that there is no screaming or growl in the vocals if any vocals at all.


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Feb 6, 2013)

7soundz said:


> Yes steve vai would be a good example. I am mostly looking for bands or artist that use Electic 7 string guitars. What I meant by non metal was that there is no screaming or growl in the vocals if any vocals at all.



Like Skisgaar mentioned, you should check out Little Tybee... he is a ridiculous guitarist and there isn't anything metal about it


----------

